# Dog's favorite music?



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I regularly play random music, sometimes fairly loudly. It's always some strange stuff mixed in, I can see how my dog might think it's awkward, especially the Zappa that I listen to. AC/DC? He'll deal with it. Stevie Wonder and Prince really entice some head tilts. I think Dylan is his favorite, he always sleeps when I listen to his stuff :wub:

He doesn't mind music or anything on the television ... unless it's rap and/or techno. He freaked when I put NAS on, started barking at the middle of the room :shocked: and tried to find where the techno was coming from, sniffing hard around the adjacent room :laugh:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter really likes a band called Combichrist... he will go lay by the speakers and relax. He gets really excited and plays with his toys when I listen to Kamelot, then will fall asleep for Kamelot too.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Because my boy thinks I'm the coolest person in the world, he digs the music I do, which would be rock and country....no rap please! lol

Honestly I always have music playing in the background, he doesn't pay any mind.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

:hammer:Totally forgot plenty of choices :crazy: Classical, country, international music. Pick the next best thing!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Kayden loves country music- I leave it on when I leave him, and when we're in the car. It's the only thing that stopped him from whining when he was a puppy being crate trained.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Honestly, none of my dogs give a fart what kind of music I have on. And only react to certain sounds in music.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I listen to all different kinds of music. My dogs have no adverse reactions to any kind. But they do react if the music gets too loud. If I'm in the mood to turn the music up...I kick everyone out.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Liesl ignores recorded music. However, when I play the guitar and sing she will lie at my feet and fall asleep, even in the morning after she has just woken up. It's kinda sweet.


----------



## Lord_Have_Merci (7 mo ago)

billsharp said:


> Liesl ignores recorded music. However, when I play the guitar and sing she will lie at my feet and fall asleep, even in the morning after she has just woken up. It's kinda sweet.


My 3 and a half months old gsd, Merci, loves it when I play the piano. She likes to walk around it whenever I play. Sometimes she lays under the table where I put down my piano to practice. (its an electric one so its more portable than a grand piano and lighter)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max enjoying the soothing sounds in my son’s room as he drifted off in the deepest sleep watching the fish tank and listening to relaxing music. His favorite music though is the music that gets me going.


----------

